# Rats as therapy pets?



## xbexidabestx (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello all 

I suffer with depression, part of the BPD I have. And although this caused me to ignore my rats a few months ago, something has turned around and now I find that i really NEED them when Im feeling low. They never fail to make me laugh when they are being cheeky, and their cuddles are so comforting when Im feeling rubbish.

Dogs and cats are used in a variety of therapy treatments, and I have read up on some amazing stories of very ill family members in hospital, not talking for days then perking up immediatly after a family members snuck in the owners pet rat at the disctresion of some very open minded nurses!! I think this is so fantastic!!

Just a thought. I think a well trained and friendly rat could perk up alot of people just as much as cats and dogs. Whether it be for poorly children in hospital, physically disabled people aswell as the mentally ill. 

When Im going senile in an old peoples home, I demand that I have a pet rat to keep me company!!

What are your thoughts on the subject?


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I agree completely! I've noticed that my rats are very comforting to me when I'm sad. I can just sit with them in their play area and talk to them about how I'm feeling and they'll cuddle up against me and lick me. They help cheer me up whenever I'm sad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I suffer from multiple disorders and my rats are not unlike therapy animals. My one boy, Ulrik, often accompanies me outside of the house and makes running errands much easier for me to handle. In that way, he is a bit like a service animal even though the US government does not recognize them as such.

I'm not sure about the UK, but I doubt that the US government would allow rats in hospitals legally. Who knows, though?


----------



## xbexidabestx (Jun 17, 2013)

Im not sure where this was, but I think it was done very much at the nurses discretion.... Haha x


----------



## Kittish121290 (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree, when I tell people I have rats most of the people who are put off by it totally change their tune when they meet them. All of my boys are very lovable and friendly and make me very happy. I have depression and definitely when I'm at my lowest they cheer me up immensely and keep me smiling.


----------



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I believe they're great therapy animals! I want to get some more rats, but since I was forced by my dad to rehome my last two girls because they never warmed up to me, no matter how much time I spent with them, my dad wont let me get any more because of general bad luck. I really miss having rats, though :c


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I suffer anxiety and depression, my rats always manage to draw a smile out of me, they've made me feel better countless times. Being able to look after them and have them want to be with me makes me feel useful and good. Rattie kisses are a great cheerer-upper! They're very intuitive too, I find that one or two of mine will be more cuddly when I feel low, like they know I'm sad and want to help. I definitely recommend rattie playtime for people with mental health problems.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

They might make good therapy animals in a home setting. 

Not sure how well they'd do in a Hospital, Nursing Home or other Health Institutions . Rats tend to urinate and poo more than the average dog or cat. Rats are often seen as less sanitary in general.
So, for that reason, they probably wouldn't be allowed in a Nursing Home, Hospital, etc.


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Unfortunately they probably won't be allowed in a nursing home, hospital, etc. Although one of those private, smaller nursing homes might be okay with it. My rats certaintly helped me! (my dog does, too). But I suffer from depression and have been on meds since I was 13. They don't really help, but my rats do. Taking care of them kind of gives me a purpose and they never fail to make me laugh or smile. They make me so happy.


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

Have you tried talking to your doctor? There are some cases where they pulled strings and got rats to be recognized for certian people in the US. They are trying to do that for me. But yeah, bring it up to your doctor, Psychiatrist is better though. Maybe they can do something.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

So, Fuzzy Rat and I have done a few handicapped children's affairs locally. Downs syndrome and physically challenged children respond gang busters to rats as do some pretty anti-social kids. Low functioning autistic children will lurk at a distance but usually can't come close or touch; some slightly more functional are dangerous to rats and will grab and squeeze. As for adults, Fuzzy Rat seems popular among people that otherwise appear depressed or down, but has a similar appeal to many people.

I can't say this is true of all rats. Fuzzy Rat and true shoulder rats in general (if there really is such a thing as 'in general' when talking about such a small select group of rats) are outgoing and friendly and engage children and people instantly. I'm not sure a shy or indifferent rat would be of much use for any kind of therapy.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

the nursing homes here did allow rats in


----------



## MeAndMyRats (Jul 5, 2013)

I agree! Rats would make great therapy pets! When ever I am feeling down my little ratties chear me up,
I think that a well trained rat would be a great therapy pet!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

The only down side I can see to training rats as therapy pets is the ephemeral nature. If you spend the hundreds of hours it takes to create a truly well trained animal either way, you can get better than a decade of useful service out of a dog, while a rat might even be smarter and learn faster than a dog, it has about a year to a year and a half of useful life as a therapy pet. And there are lots of rats that don't even make two years total lifespan.

That's not to say rats don't provide great therapy for their owners, nor that given the effort they wouldn't be better than dogs under certain circumstances as in where a person may not have space or finances to keep a dog.


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

I too have depression and I totally think my rats help out with that. They say rats can sense emotions and i totally believe it. When Im at my lowest Liesel will even come cuddle with me. My younger two girls haven't quite gotten to that point yet, but who knows it could happen. The three of them though really do make my day often when they do just the most random things that I find completely hilarious or when something simple happens like we just have a good bonding moment. I do think the lifespan is an issue when it comes to an official therapy animal, but personally I like that rats are more affordable than dogs. I loved having dog and would love another, but my finances won't allow it whereas I can totally support three rats financially. If you know where to shop their toys are cheaper. The three of them consume about $10 worth of food per month and then just eat my leftover veggies that realistically because i live alone would go bad if they didn't eat them anyway whereas my dog consumed $40 worth of food per month. Big price difference and that's for three rats as opposed to one dog. 
Also, my younger brother has a form of high-functioning autism and while my younger rats aren't quite trained and socialized enough to be with him my older girl is. When he's here Liesel will run right up to him and happily play with him and run all over him. He loves it and you can tell her being around lowers his stress level.


----------

